# #35 - CLOSED -BASIC TUNISIAN CROCHET WORKSHOP WITH LYNX



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to another great workshop!

*GUIDELINES FOR THIS WORKSHOP*

it is essential that you read these guidelines so you are aware of how the workshop is set up.

===========================
IMPORTANT- PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post IM IN to join this workshop

#1  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe by the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4  Please dont give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.

*I am happy to introduce Sue (Lynx) who will help you learn to do Tunisian Crochet*


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Good morning everyone and welcome to my new workshop. I will be teaching you 3 basic stitches in Tunisian crochet to start with and then I will give you instructions on how to make a Tunisian Advent Calender OR a Tunisian Potholder.

Tunisian crochet is worked on a long crochet hook called a Tunisian or Afghan hook. The hooks are approximately 10 - 12 inches long with a stopper at the opposite end from the hook. 


Each row consists of 2 parts: the forward pass where you pick up stitches onto the hook and the return where you work the stitches off again.
The 3 stitches I will teach you are: Tunisian Simple Stitch (TSS in abbreviation), Tunisian Treble Stitch (TTS) and Tunisian Knit Stitch (TKS). Once you have mastered these 3 stitches you will have no trouble learning any of the other stitches of Tunisian crochet. There are lots of great tutorials on YouTube and other internet sites as well as many books.My favorite books are: Ultimate Beginners Guide to Tunisian Crochet and Tunisian Crochet Stitch Guide, both by Kim Guzman and can be purchased from Amazon.

For all the things I will be teaching in the workshop I will be using a 6mm Tunisian crochet hook and double knitting/light worsted/8 ply yarn.
For learning the stitches and for the Advent Calender I will be using an acrylic yarn, although you may use any yarn you feel comfortable with.
For the Tunisian potholder I will be using a cotton dk yarn but you can use any suitable heat proof yarn and you can use bulky/chunky yarn if you prefer for extra thickness.
Materials required
For the stitch tutorial
6mm Tunisian crochet hook
25 -50 grams double knitting/ light worsted/ 8 ply yarn
For the Advent Calender
6mm Tunisian crochet hook
100grams of dk/light worsted/8ply yarn in main colour
50 grams of dk/ light worsted/ 8 ply yarn in 2 contrast colours
2 pieces of doweling 1/2inch diameter (length to be determined once calender is finished)
Embroidery thread/ felt/ self adhesive numbers/ or marker pen for the numbers on the pockets
For the Tunisian Potholder
6mm Tunisian crochet hook
6mm crochet hook (for the edging)
100grams of suitable heat proof yarn either dk/light worsted/ 8 ply doubled over OR bulky/ chunky yarn.

For the purpose of learning the 3 basic stitches you will be working on a foundation chain of 15 chains. This will give you enough stitches to learn the stitches easily but not so many that the work becomes awkward to hold whilst you are learning

THE TUNISIAN SIMPLE STITCH (TSS)
Form a slip knot and insert the hook into it. Make 15 chain

Miss first chain, insert hook into next chain,yarn over hook and pull through. Leave loop on the hook. (picture 1)

Repeat to end of chain (15 stitches on hook) (picture 2)

Yarn over hook, pull through first loop on hook.* Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops on hook. repeat from * until one loop is left of hook

Now you will see that the finished row has vertical bars along its length. Miss the vertical bar directly beneath the hook and insert the hook under the next vertical bar. (picture 3)

Yarn over hook and pull though the vertical bar. Leave loop on hook.(picture 4)
Repeat to end of row. (15 stitches on hook.) This is called the forward pass.( picture 5)
Yarn over hook and pull through one loop on hook. *yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops on hook. Repeat from * till you have one loop on hook. This is called the return. (picture 6)
Repeat the forward pass and return until you have your work the size you want.
You will notice that Tunisain crochet will curl as you work. DO NOT PANIC. You haven't done anything wrong, its ALWAYS curls. Most pieces of Tunisian crochet are finished with a decorative edge which will remove the curl.
To finish the work off, yarn over hook, insert under the vertical bar as you did on the forward pass, yarn over hook and pull through the vertical bar AND the loop on the hook.
(picture 7) 
Repeat across the row, yarn over hook and pull through last loop, tighten and cut the yarn.

You have now mastered the Tunisian Simple Stitch (TSS)


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

TUNISIAN KNIT STITCH (TKS)
Make a slip knot and insert the hook. Make 15 chain. Miss first chain, insert hook into next chain, yarn over and pull through. Leave the loop on the hook. Repeat to end of chain (15 stitches on hook) (picture 2 from tunsian simple stitch)

Yarn over hook and pull through one loop. *Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops. Repeat from * till you have one loop left on the hook. (picture 3 from tunisian simple stitch)

Now you will see a series of vertical along the length of the row, and behind each bar you will see a second vertical bar. (picture 3 from tunisian simple stitch)

Miss the vertical bar directly beneath your hook and put the hook BETWEEN the 2 vertical bars next to it. (picture 8)

Yarn over hook and pull through. Leave loop on the hook. Repeat to the end of the row (15 stitches on hook) This is the forward pass. (picture 9)
Yarn over hook and pull through one loop. *Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops. Repeat from * till you have one loop left on the hook. This is the return. (picture 10)

Repeat the forward pass and return until your work is as big as you want it. You will notice that the fabric is just like when you do stocking stitch in knitting hence it being called the tunisian knit stitch. picture 11)

The reverse side has the same ridges as it would if you were knitting too. (picture 12)

To finish off your piece of work, insert the hook between the 2 vertical bars as you did with the forward pass, yarn over hook and pull through the bars AND through the loop on the hook. Repeat this to the end of the row, yarn over hook and pull through last loop, tighten and cut the yarn.

You have now mastered the Tunisian Knit Stitch(TKS)


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

TUNISIAN TREBLE STITCH

Make a slip knot and insert the hook. Make 16 chain. Miss 2 chain,* yarn over hook and insert hook in next chain. Yarn over hook and pull through chain.(picture 13)
Yarn over hook and pull through one loop. Repeat from * to end of row (15 stitches on hook) (picture 14)

Yarn over hook and pull through one loop. *Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops. Repeat from * till you have one loop left on hook.(picture 15)

Now you can see vertical bars along your row. Make one chain. Miss the vertical bar directly beneath your hook,* yarn over hook and insert under the next vertical bar, yarn over hook and pull through the vertical bar, yarn over hook and pull through one loop.
Repeat from * to end of row (15 stitches on hook ). This is the forward pass. (picture 16)

Yarn over hook and pull through one loop. * Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops. Repeat from * till you have one loop left on hook. This is the return.
You will see that this stitch makes a more open, lacier fabric.
Repeat the forward pass and return until your work is a big as you want it.
To finish off your work, insert the hook under the vertical bar as you did in the Tunisian Simple Stitch, yarn over the hook and pull through the vertical bar AND the loop on the hook. Repeat this to the end of the row, yarn over hook ,pull through the loop, tighten and cut yarn (picture 17)

You have now mastered the Tunisian Treble Stitch (TTS)
Now that you have learned these threee stitches your are ready to make either the Advent Calender OR the Potholder or even both!!


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

With the Tunisian Treble Stitch forward pass, should you pull through one loop or two. When I try to go follow the instructions, I end up with too many loops on the needle at the end of the row, but if I go through 2 loops I have the right number, or am I missing something?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

TUNISIAN POTHOLDER
MATERIALS
6mm Tunisian/ Afghan hook
6mm crochet hook
100grams heat resistant yarn ie; cotton, bamboo. dk/ lighted worsted/ 8 ply yarn OR chunky/ bulky yarn.
PATTERN
For this project we will be using Tunisian Simple Stitch (TSS)
(Make 2 alike)
Make 24 chain.
Miss first chain.* Insert hook into next chain , yarn over hook and pull through. Leave loop on hook.
Repeat from * to end of chain (24 stitches on hook ) (picture 1)
Yarn over hook and pull through one loop on hook. *Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops on hook.
Repeat from * to end, leaving one loop on hook. (picture 2)

Miss vertical bar directly beneath hook * Insert hook under next vertical bar, yarn over hook and pull through. Leave loop on hook. (picture 3)
Repeat from * to end of row. (24 stitches on hook). This is the forward pass

Yarn over hook and pull through one loop on hook. * Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops on hook.
Repeat from * to end, leaving one loop on hook. This is the return
Repeat the forward pass and return until your work is the desired length. (picture 4)

Miss vertical bar directly beneath hook. *insert hook under next vertical bar, yarn over hook and pull through bar AND loop on hook.
Repeat from * to end, fasten off and cut yarn. (picture 5)
Place the 2 pieces wrong sides together and pin in place.
Using the crochet hook (you can use the Tunisian hook if you want), starting at one corner, crochet an even row of double crochet (single crochet for Americans) around the work, making sure to go through both pieces. (picture 6)
Work 2 crochet stitches into the corners.
On the last corner, make one double /single crochet then chain 10 chains and make the second double/single crochet so you can make a loop for hanging. slip stitch into the first double/single crochet at the beginning, fasten off and cut yarn. (picture 7)
Sew in loose ends


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Hi Lynx, Im having trouble with the treble stitch. I followed instructions as I read them but end up with loads of stitches on my hook, can I just clarify I only pull through one stitch each time, and is it every chain after missing two chains at the beginning.


Sorry I realised I have made a mistake
If you are doing the forward pass then you pull through 2 loops. You should have exactly the same number of loops at the end of the row as stitches. ie if you started with 12 stitches you should have 12 loops on the hook at the end of the forward pass.
And yes, every chain after missing the first 2 chains at the beginning


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Judylovesoscar said:


> With the Tunisian Treble Stitch forward pass, should you pull through one loop or two. When I try to go follow the instructions, I end up with too many loops on the needle at the end of the row, but if I go through 2 loops I have the right number, or am I missing something?


Oops, so sorry , I actually had to go and do the stitch to make sure, lol. You are right it is pull through 2 loops. I think my brain is fried atm . sorry again


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I made a goof when posting the instructoons for the Tunisian Treble stitch. It should read like this:

*CORRECTION*:
Yarn over hook, insert hook behind vertical bar, yarn over hook and pull through. Yarn over hook and pull through TWO loops, not one as I posted in the instructions.
(note to self: ALWAYS remember to try out what I have written before posting ) lol

I think I have brain rot this morning. I have had so many problems getting it all posted, I think I need a holiday. Sorry again .


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for this tutorial, I got the treble stitch. lol. would this stitch be suitable for a baby blanket. I am expecting a grand son in three weeks, and would love to make him a simple blanket, I am just learning so the one stitch would be great.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Thank you so much for this tutorial, I got the treble stitch. lol. would this stitch be suitable for a baby blanket. I am expecting a grand son in three weeks, and would love to make him a simple blanket, I am just learning so the one stitch would be great.


Personally if I was making a blanket for a baby using Tunisian Treble stitch, I would use a smaller hook size ,maybe a 4mm with dk/ light worsted/ 8 ply yarn so that the holes are not so big that tiny fingers and toes can get caught up in them


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> I see you are also in the UK, can you recommend a yarn for the hot pad. I have an old fashioned kettle and we use a tea towel to take it off the gas as the handle gets very hot, so making a hot pad as the demo, sounds good, but im not sure of what yarn I can purchase in the UK that would be right for the job.


I would suggest something like this;
http://www.purplelindacrafts.co.uk/patons-100-cotton-dk-100g-81-c.asp
You can just google cotton double knitting or chunky yarn and lots of places come up here in the UK. Also, you could put some padding between the 2 pieces before sewing together for added protection.


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you for this workshop. I am really enjoying it. Thanks also for your prompt reply to the treble stitch. I have almost finished the first half of the potholder. It is quite quick once you get going. I am using 8 ply 100% wool. It feels quite thick, so I think it should be good.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice to see so many people already here.
My apologies for the duplicate posts at the beginning, was having problems with posting the pictures, but one of the workshop moderators will be along later today and will remove the duplicates so that you can all see whats what.
Enjoy learning your new stitches and don't forget to let me know if you have any problems. You can leave a message here or pm me and I'll answer as soon as I can


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is going to be a great workshop. Lynx, you have 25 students who have signed up. Happy crocheting!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Hi Lynx, I am well over half way with my pot holder, but the edge on one side is quite untidy. am I doing something wrong. I do seem to find it more difficult at the start of the return pass. Tried to post a pic, but failed lol


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Hi Lynx, I am well over half way with my pot holder, but the edge on one side is quite untidy. am I doing something wrong. I do seem to find it more difficult at the start of the return pass. Tried to post a pic, but failed lol


Elaine_1, your picture looks good to me. The edge sometimes does look a little looser where you start the return. There is a way to eliminate some of it and that is to work the last stitch as if you are doing a tunisian knit stitch, ie insert the hook between the front and back vertical bars. Part of the reason too is that the hook is a little larger than you would normally use for that weight yarn, but as Tunisian simple stitch produces quite a dense fabric a larger hook stops it from being so thick.
Once you have crocheted both pieces together you won't see that loose edge so it isn't usually a problem.
Looking forward to seeing the finished project


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

PatBrown said:


> Would the tunisian pot holder also work as a dishcloth if done in cotton?
> 
> Just wondered...
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I should think it could be used as a dishcloth or even a facecloth if it was done in cotton, and you would probably only need to do one piece and just edge it as you would have done with both pieces together.
I have actually made cloths with acrylic chunky yarn that I use for exfoliating in the shower, lol


----------



## yarn-stormer (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the great tutorial it is very easy to follow and my project is looking good
Gayle


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Greetings to all other participants and a big thank you to Sue/Lynx for this great tutorial.
> Following on from another KPer's suggestion -I am making a cotton dishcloth (as I need some!) and it is looking okay - however I am finding it very awkward to use the long hook especially getting the loops over it when returning. I find I am automatically picking each stitch over the other on the hook with my fingers. Is anyone else having this problem or are you all adept hookers?
> Is there a trick to it that I have missed?
> Help
> Flyssie


Hi Flyssie, As in normal crochet there is a bit of a knack to pulling through the loops. I find the best way is to pull down slightly on the work below where the hook is and then when pulling the hook through the loops I twist it backwards slightly so that the yarn over is caught in the hook but you don't catch the loops on the way through. Everyone has their own way of working it but that is what I find works best.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Hi Lynx, can you tell me how to crochet the two pieces together, I have looked on utube and been baffled by different ways and none of it mentions DC to join two pieces together. Sorry to be a pain, but this is the first time I have crochet anything. Elaine


Lol Elaine_1, you certainly jumped in the deep end didn't you !! 
Ok, to crochet them together,make a slip knot in the yarn, insert the hook through both pieces, though any space along the edge, and pull the yarn through. Make 1 chain then put the hook back through the same space, yarn over the hook and pull through. Yarn over the hook and pull through both loops. That is a double crochet (or single crochet for America). Just do this all the way round, spacing the double crochet evenly and put 2 into each corner. Finish off by doing a slip stitch into the first dc that you did.
I hope that is understandable but if not just yell at me and i'll try and explain it differently


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

well that's my first project finished, Its not beautiful, but practice makes perfect. I would like to thank Sue for your help and such easy instructions. I have enjoyed the class immensely Elaine will try to post a pic.

As you can see I need LOTS more practice


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> well that's my first project finished, Its not beautiful, but practice makes perfect. I would like to thank Sue for your help and such easy instructions. I have enjoyed the class immensely Elaine will try to post a pic.
> 
> As you can see I need LOTS more practice


For someone who has never even done normal crochet before, I think you did really well. As you say, practice makes perfect and I hope you will continue to enjoy doing Tunisian crochet in the future. J ust remember I am only a pm away if you ever need any help or advice.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for your kind word sue, I will probably be on your PMs in the near future. I really enjoyed learning something new, and you made it so easy


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Hi Flyssie, As in normal crochet there is a bit of a knack to pulling through the loops. I find the best way is to pull down slightly on the work below where the hook is and then when pulling the hook through the loops I twist it backwards slightly so that the yarn over is caught in the hook but you don't catch the loops on the way through. Everyone has their own way of working it but that is what I find works best.


Thanks for tips Sue - will try that and see how I go.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Just popped in to see how everyone is doing with the workshop. Is anyone doing the calender or have you all opted for the potholder ? lol. Would love to see some more pictures if anyone has some to show your progress.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my hooks to arrive from Ebay. I'm planning to start with the pot holder. Enjoy seeing what others are doing meanwhile!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Lynx, I just got my hook today!! I want to try the calendar for pre-Christmas gift. I'll get started tomorrow. I haven't finished the double knit hot pad yet, but it's almost done. I can put it aside for a bit. 


Lynx said:


> Just popped in to see how everyone is doing with the workshop. Is anyone doing the calender or have you all opted for the potholder ? lol. Would love to see some more pictures if anyone has some to show your progress.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> Lynx, I just got my hook today!! I want to try the calendar for pre-Christmas gift. I'll get started tomorrow. I haven't finished the double knit hot pad yet, but it's almost done. I can put it aside for a bit.


Heehee, no rush. Thats what these workshops are all about, doing in your own time. It will always be there for you to come back to when you are ready. Looking forward to seeing your calender .


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement...I have begun (rah, rah) but I have a question (hope it's not a stupid one) about the number configuration on the calendar. Is there a reason they are in the order they are? Also, an aside, my son, DIL and 2 grands live in Norfolk, MA here in USA. There are so many British town names along the east coast. I'm from Marlborough, MA originally.


Lynx said:


> Heehee, no rush. Thats what these workshops are all about, doing in your own time. It will always be there for you to come back to when you are ready. Looking forward to seeing your calender .


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...I have begun (rah, rah) but I have a question (hope it's not a stupid one) about the number configuration on the calendar. Is there a reason they are in the order they are? Also, an aside, my son, DIL and 2 grands live in Norfolk, MA here in USA. There are so many British town names along the east coast. I'm from Marlborough, MA originally.


There is absolutely no reason the numbers are where they are, I just placed them randomly on the main piece. Some people may like to have them in order, and some may even want to add one more pocket, a little larger than the others, for a special surprise on Christmas morning.
I am also amazed at how many British towns pop up in the US, Even your town is found here, in the county of Wiltshire if I remember right. (Geography was never my best subject, lol.)


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Well here is my pathetic little first effort. I just ribbed around it for a dish cloth. Just about getting the hang of the long hook and how to work it 
Thank you for help


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Well here is my pathetic little first effort. I just ribbed around it for a dish cloth. Just about getting the hang of the long hook and how to work it
> Thank you for help


Hey, don't be so down on yourself, its pretty good for your first attempt. The hooks do take a bit of getting used to, especially as they don't have that flat bit for your thumb to sit in so they tend to twist round more in your hand


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

I really want to make the advent calendar, but things are very hectic for me now i will try to follow along.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I notice you hold the hook in your left hand and work from the left side. I have always seen it used from the right side and work from right to left.


That is because I am left handed. It doesn't make any difference which hand you hold the hook in for following the workshop, the outcome will be the same


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Designer here! I hope you are enjoying this workshop. Once a few projects are finished - Nadene (nrcl940 ) will open a parade of your work. 

I have always enjoyed doing tunisian crochet -- I am a lefty too, and I agree with Lynx -- it doesn't matter. just follow the instructions and it will work out well. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

At last my 6mm hook has arrived, so finally I can join in! I just need to recharge the iPad so that I can sit and try to get to grip with at least the basics. I did try on my own earlier in the year, but did not get far. Perhaps with a bit of support on here, I can make some progress!


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> How do you keep the bottom edge of the project from curling up? Pat


Are you doing the hot pad or the Advent calender?
For the hot pad, once you join the two pieces together the curl will fix itself.
For the Advent calender, you will turn under the top and bottom edges round the dowels and sew them in placw thus removing the curl that way.
Unfortunately Tunisian crochet ALWAYS curls ,so generally a decorative edge is done round the edges to take care of it.
One of our KPer's, John Dornan has found ways to fix the curl. If you type the name in the search bar you will find lots of posts from John on different ways of working Tunisian crochet. He is really quite amazing with what he does


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> At last my 6mm hook has arrived, so finally I can join in! I just need to recharge the iPad so that I can sit and try to get to grip with at least the basics. I did try on my own earlier in the year, but did not get far. Perhaps with a bit of support on here, I can make some progress!


Glad you can join us finally. Any problems just leave a post here or PM me and I'll get back to you as soon as I see it.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for the info, Snapdo was driving me nuts.


----------



## Aghog (Mar 18, 2013)

This is my finished project.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Aghog said:


> This is my finished project.


Very nice, the stitches are really even. Did you find the workshop easy? Were my instructions clear enough? Any feedback is appreciated so I know where to correct mistakes if I do another workshop in the future


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Aghog said:


> This is my finished proWect.


That is just marvellous - it is so even. Well done - you are a natural by the looks


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Aghog said:


> This is my finished project.


That sure looks nice . . . even stitches like others say. I'm still waiting for my hooks from ebay. Reading all the info and hoping to soon get started.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aghog (Mar 18, 2013)

Lynx said:


> Very nice, the stitches are really even. Did you find the workshop easy? Were my instructions clear enough? Any feedback is appreciated so I know where to correct mistakes if I do another workshop in the future


Thanks Sue for the wonderful workshop.It was easy to follow.My potholder came out very nice. Thanks for the complement. AJG.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice work. My hook and yarn is at home in Minnesota and I am in Mississippi. Won't be home for a week so I am afraid to say I am behind. I will. Catch up !!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

This is my first attempt at the potholder square. Clearly, there are various errors there, but do you think I have got the basic idea? Or am I doing the whole thing wrong? Once I have some feedback, I will start on the second square. The first one, I can always unravel and begin again if it is very different to the other.

I found this quite relaxing to work, so I hope I can eventually learn to do it properly. I can definitely think of lots of things I could make using this technique.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

My square


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> This is my first attempt at the potholder square. Clearly, there are various errors there, but do you think I have got the basic idea? Or am I doing the whole thing wrong? Once I have some feedback, I will start on the second square. The first one, I can always unravel and begin again if it is very different to the other.
> 
> I found this quite relaxing to work, so I hope I can eventually learn to do it properly. I can definitely think of lots of things I could make using this technique.


I think you have done very well for your first attempt. Other than learning to adjust the tension,which comes with paractice, I cant see anything wrong with it. Go ahead and do the second square and post a picture when you have finished for us all to see


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> My square


That is looking really good. Well done


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lynx said:


> I think you have done very well for your first attempt. Other than learning to adjust the tension,which comes with paractice, I cant see anything wrong with it. Go ahead and do the second square and post a picture when you have finished for us all to see


Thanks! I will start another square. I suspect I will end up pulling this first one down and redoing it - I am glad to hear it is mostly more practice I need, that I can work on.

Thank you for the clear instructions and the prompt feedback.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> My square


Love the mother hen silhouette


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

THanks for this workshop. I really enjoyed learning new stitches


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice work! They look great . . . nice and even. I'm still waiting for my hooks to come. Love seeing all the trials.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Nice work. I am 2/3rd the way done with my first one. I want to make it into a pot holder so have to make a matching square so I can crochet them together. I figure that will help me practice plain crochet. then I want to make potholders or dishcloths using the rest of the stitches to get practice like you did. I don't think I am going to do the advent calendar. I have more use for dishcloths and potholders. I need to catch up. I was still working on my double knitting snowflake. Done with that but am going to start the teapot and coffee cup DK knitting. Rachel also posted a scarf that looked neat after to do after the Tunisian crochet. Thanks Sue


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I am beginning to get it! Please say I am! It was a combination of a 'lightbulb moment' when I suddenly began to see how the fabric was formed and better hook control, so that I was able to smoothly pull the yarn through two loops at once. The left edge still needs a bit of work, but I notice others have had problems with that.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I still have trouble on how to hold the hook to add the stitches, the return and then taking them off. I experiment with different ways. Maybe Sue will take a picture and post of the way she holds the hook.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Supreya said:


> THanks for this workshop. I really enjoyed learning new stitches


They look great. Well done.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think I am beginning to get it! Please say I am! It was a combination of a 'lightbulb moment' when I suddenly began to see how the fabric was formed and better hook control, so that I was able to smoothly pull the yarn through two loops at once. The left edge still needs a bit of work, but I notice others have had problems with that.


That is definitely looking better. And even I have problems with the far edge (right edge for me as I am left handed). It is always a little loose and I generally crochet a simple border to hide it.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I still have trouble on how to hold the hook to add the stitches, the return and then taking them off. I experiment with different ways. Maybe Sue will take a picture and post of the way she holds the hook.


Hmm, give me a few minutes or so and I'll see what I can do to get some pictures for you. In the middle of lunch and checked in while eating, lol


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Hmm, give me a few minutes or so and I'll see what I can do to get some pictures for you. In the middle of lunch and checked in while eating, lol


Thanks
I think that we are both left handed too. Although being left handed I am used to reversing everything.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think I am beginning to get it! Please say I am! It was a combination of a 'lightbulb moment' when I suddenly began to see how the fabric was formed and better hook control, so that I was able to smoothly pull the yarn through two loops at once. The left edge still needs a bit of work, but I notice others have had problems with that.


Kathleen, try this. When you get to the last stitch on the forward pass, insert the hook through BOTH vertical posts, yarn over and pull back through. It does make the edge a little neater. Here is a picture to let you see where the hook goes


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I still have trouble on how to hold the hook to add the stitches, the return and then taking them off. I experiment with different ways. Maybe Sue will take a picture and post of the way she holds the hook.


Ok I have a couple of pictures of how I hold my hook and I will also try to explain. I hold my hook like a pencil. On the forward pass I hold it about 2 - 3 inches from the hook end and I use my thumb on the opposite hand as a stopper when I push the hook through the vertical bar.
On the return I hold the hook about half way down the length. I place the yarn over the hook and then hold the fabric just under the stitch I am removing. I pull the hook back with the "v" of the hook facing down, then once the hook is through the stitch I twist the hook towards me by about 90 degrees to keep the yarn over from coming out of the "V". I hope that makes sense, lol. The pictures may not be the best as I had to get hubby to take them because I had both hands on the fabric and hook


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lynx said:


> Kathleen, try this. When you get to the last stitch on the forward pass, insert the hook through BOTH vertical posts, yarn over and pull back through. It does make the edge a little neater. Here is a picture to let you see where the hook goes


Thanks! I think I know what you mean - I will try it that way on the second piece.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Ok I have a couple of pictures of how I hold my hook and I will also try to explain. I hold my hook like a pencil. On the forward pass I hold it about 2 - 3 inches from the hook end and I use my thumb on the opposite hand as a stopper when I push the hook through the vertical bar.
> On the return I hold the hook about half way down the length. I place the yarn over the hook and then hold the fabric just under the stitch I am removing. I pull the hook back with the "v" of the hook facing down, then once the hook is through the stitch I twist the hook towards me by about 90 degrees to keep the yarn over from coming out of the "V". I hope that makes sense, lol. The pictures may not be the best as I had to get hubby to take them because I had both hands on the fabric and hook


Thanks
I tried the pencil hold but wasn't holding it in the right place. Then I tried gripping it and that didn't work all the time. I will try it your way, holding the hook in a different place. I was also curious how you pulled your loops through. That is how I do it but it is a little harder with the Tunisian hook since there is no flat place to rotate as compared with a regular crochet hook. I think perhaps I do mine a little tight since it is difficult to push the hook through and then get it back. I will have to loosen up. I just have a few more rows to make it square and then start another so I can put them together. I will take a picture when I get through canning vegetables but have to can first since the veggies just came from the garden. You will probably see it when you get up.
Do you have pictures of anything else(easy) that you have made using Tunisian Crochet?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks
> I tried the pencil hold but wasn't holding it in the right place. then I tried gripping it and that didn't work all the time. I was also curious how you pulled your loops through. That is how I do it but it is a little harder with the Tunisian hook since there is no flat place to rotate. I think perhaps I do mine a little tight since it is difficult to push the hook through and then get it back. I just have a few more rows to make it square and then start another so I can put them together. I will take a picture when I get through canning vegetables but have to can first since the veggies just came from the garden. You will probably see it when you get up.
> Do you have pictures of anything else(easy) that you have made using Tunisian Crochet?


Unfortunately the only things I have done with tunisian crochet were an entrelac bag and some entrelac cushions and I didn't take photo's of them as I wasn't on this forum then.
It hink you may be right in that you may have your tension a little tight if you have difficulty pushing the hook under the vertical bar, but keep trying and eventually you will ease up on the tension and find a way to hold the hook that suits you. If you are doing pot ho;ders or dishcloths you might be able to get away with using a normal crochet hook. I did that when I was making the pockets for the calender, just wrapped an elastic band round the end of the hook so the stitches didn't fall off.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Do you have pictures of anything else(easy) that you have made using Tunisian Crochet?


I finally got my hooks from Ebay so I can begin this afternoon. While waiting, I looked up 'Tunisian Crochet Images' on Yahoo and found a page of interesting photos.

There were several bags that I thought were simple and attractive that I might try. I know we're not supposed to put urls on the workshops but if Lynx doesn't mind, I can post the url to two beginner bags.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> I finally got my hooks from Ebay so I can begin this afternoon. While waiting, I looked up 'Tunisian Crochet Images' on Yahoo and found a page of interesting photos.
> 
> There were several bags that I thought were simple and attractive that I might try. I know we're not supposed to put urls on the workshops but if Lynx doesn't mind, I can post the url to two beginner bags.


I have no problem with you posting things to do with Tunisian crochet if you think the other learners would find interesting


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lynx said:


> I have no problem with you posting things to do with Tunisian crochet if you think the other learners would find interesting


Okay, then . . . here's the link to the first bag with a picture of two beginner bags. The second bag can be linked from this page also.

http://crochet.about.com/od/freecrochetpatterns/tp/Tunisian_Crochet_Patterns.htm

and, here's a link to a bunch of images which someone might find inspiring; I know I did:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=chr-greentree_gc&va=tunisian+crochet

I'm about half way through the first square. It takes a bit more wrist motion for me. I have to learn to not grip the needle so tightly. I'm just beginning to establish something that resembles a rhythm. I'll post a picture tomorrow when the first square is finished.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's my weekend's work . . . two potholders of 20 stitches each with two rows of single crochet around the edges. One has a layer of felt in between the two layers and one does not. Not sure which I like best, but it was a good way to use up left over yarn.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> Here's my weekend's work . . . two potholders of 20 stitches each with two rows of single crochet around the edges. One has a layer of felt in between the two layers and one does not. Not sure which I like best, but it was a good way to use up left over yarn.


They both look great. The layer of felt is a very good idea as it will give that extra bit of protection.
I am trying to come up with a design for oven gloves, the ones that are joined by a strip of fabric to each other. If I get it figured I will post a picture for you all to see


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

They are lovely. Thanks for the idea of felt between the layers.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love your potholders. I also like the idea of felt between. I was thinking of thinsulate for more protection. I did mine 30 stitches when I discovered I bought the wrong size hook. Mine is a 5mm. I have the first one finished and am at the beginning of the second part. I like the two rows of single crochet. I think I will copy you.
Thanks also for the links. I love the second one. I didn't know there were so many things you can make with Tunisian crochet.
Sue, I am anxious to see your oven gloves.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Supreya said:


> Thanks for the idea of felt between the layers.


I had some of the 9x12 pieces of felt from Michaels which I bought on sale for 25 cents each. I only used about 1/3 of one piece so it was just pennies to get that extra protection. It seems very thick but isn't quite as pliable as the one without felt.

I don't think it would be needed for a moderately hot oven but might be useful for taking out a heavier dish where you'd need to grip more tightly.

Anyway, thanks for the response and thanks to Lynx for the great workshop! And, to Shirley for organizing this corner of KP.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone how is it going? pretty quiet. 

Let us know if you have any questions. I hope there will be some things we can put in a Parade. I have had some health issues so haven't been able to come around much. fine now though. Shirley


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Slow, slow, slow been gone too much


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Shirley
My attempt was pretty abysmal really- as my work grew, I kept finding I had less stitches then I gave up. I will try again, and take special notice of the end of each row.....


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

I had the disappearing stitches problem at first. Only way past it for me was to count each stitch and make sure that I got to the right number at the end.Tedious but it worked. Now I only count stitches every third or fourth row, and it is enough to keep me on track. Looking forward to hearing how others have got around this


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had health issues but glad everything is better. I have finished the first pot holder using the basic stitch, I am working on the second pot holder using the Tunisian knit stitch. My plans are for a third pot holder using the third stitch that Lynx posted. I am hoping to get practice that way.
kiwi11, I found out that I would start to lose stitches somewhere. I began to count stitches at least every other row so I wouldn't have to tink back too far. I am getting better but still counting each return row to make sure I have the 30 stitches I started out with. Try again, it WILL get better.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone how is it going? pretty quiet.
> 
> Let us know if you have any questions. I hope there will be some things we can put in a Parade. I have had some health issues so haven't been able to come around much. fine now though. Shirley[/quote
> 
> Shirley, I've finished crocheting the calendar and day pieces, but I'm getting a terrible curl on all pieces. I've washed them hoping the curl would relax. No such luck! They're sitting under my laptop right now. Help!


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone how is it going? pretty quiet.
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the front of my TSS stitches -but does the reverse side look right?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I think the front of my TSS stitches -but does the reverse side look right?


Yes, that looks perfectly fine to me. Love the colour you chose, makes the stitches stand out nicely


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Yes, that looks perfectly fine to me. Love the colour you chose, makes the stitches stand out nicely


Sorry for the incomplete thought (I think the front stitches look OK.....) so happy you could understand my "dutch" language. 

I think I will put a border on this and use it as a dish cloth. Then move on to the other stitches. Thanks for your workshop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am feeling a lot better.

*I just opened the Parade at the following link. Please put your projects in -- I look forward to seeing them. If they are here we would appreciate it if you put them in the Parade -- you are also welcome to put them there as you finish any Tunisian projects down the road.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198115-1.html#3911789*


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My projects so far. The finished potholder is the Tunisian Simple Stitch with 2 rows single crochet to secure the double thickness. The second is the Tunisian Knit Stitch and as you can see I ran out of yarn. I think that I can still get more at JoAnn's. The third is the Tunisian Treble Stitch. It is a looser stitch so I will use it for a dishcloth and make many more.
Thanks for the workshop. I learned something new and enjoyed it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a Gentleman on KP who does outstanding Tunisian Crochet He has shared all his work with us and it is amazing.

His name is *John Dornan* and if you want to see his work, here is the link to the list of his projects. Take a bit of time to check it out- He doesn't teach, but has posted a lot of information on his topics.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_topics_listing.jsp?usernum=18277&page=1*

*=====================*
_In one of his Posts John gives the following link to show *different Tunisian stitches* and a link there to patterns-

*http://www.mytunisiancrochet.com/*_
--------------------------------------
_I have never seen Tunisian Crochet like he does it. He designs his own patterns and I think his work is outstanding! He posts his work and has been very helpful to all KP members for a long time_.

=====
I have been thinking about John's work and will leave this information here for now, but I am going to open 
a Thread giving all his links, here on the Workshop Section, He deserves to have a permanent place on this Workshop section . as, if you read all his topics you will see what a wonderful teacher he really is and how valuable his designs and information is. I will open a separate thread where he can add his comments on new subjects, and where his knowledge, patterns, information etc. is available. I think he should write a book but this will be the next best thing. So Lynx, I know you will enjoy this too. For anyone who thinks Tunisian Crochet is boring -- check out his work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to thank you all for joining in this workshop. I hope you have enjoyed it. I especially want to thank Lynx for once again teaching a workshop for us. Thanks to all of you!!

*We will be closing this workshop next Friday - September 13*


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*This workshop is now closed!*

Thanks to Lynx and all the students!

The workshop will be locked but will be available permanently so that all our workshops are available to read by KP members.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

